# Fox farms nutrients? What's the differance?



## MechaniMan (Apr 12, 2022)

So I discovered today that my local Rule King store Stock's Fox Farms soil and nutrients. They offer the fox farms grow big, tiger bloom and big bloom. I chose the tiger bloom for my upcoming bloom. 

My question is that I noticed that the Big Bloom nutrients have extremely low and NPK values.  0 - 0.5 - 0.7. It also states that it's made with bat guano and worm castings so what does the Big Bloom offer over the tiger bloom? Or the other way around?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)

I think Big Bloom is Organic.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Big Bloom is Organic.



I think your right. I got their feeding schedule from fox farms website. Here's my PH test from 4" down into the soil. I'm waiting on samples to settle to do the npk test.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Big Bloom is Organic.


What do you think for that ph? To me it looks to be around 5.7-6.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)

Looks like 6.5 to me which is great.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 12, 2022)

*The names Fox farm chose for these products is terrible and causes way too much confusion*. Tiger Bloom is for flowering. Big Bloom is NOT for flowering, it is used through the entire grow. I've seen many arguments online about this----its actually funny to watch the fools that think Big Bloom is for flowering. Although you can continue to use Big Bloom through flowering, Tiger Bloom is your flowering nutrient in the trio.

Fox farm has a new 3 part liquid line called cultivation nation. (Veg, Bloom and Micro). I'd use this over the Fox Farm trio. My problem using the Fox Farm Trio is that the ingredients and macro nutrients are not clearly labeled. In other words, when you have a deficiency, you won't know how to fix it with the trio. I moved to Dyna-grow from Fox farm just for this reason. (although I would like to try the 3 part cultivation as well)


Cultivation Nation - FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company


Feeding chart below for the trio. (notice that Tiger bloom is introduced during flowering, Big Bloom is used the entire grow.)


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Big Bloom is Organic.



Yes, Big Bloom is the only organic nutrient in the Fox Farm Trio. It's good stuff, but to be honest, I'm not exactly sure what it does. My plants do seem to love it and it's very hard to burn your plants with Big Bloom. You have to go easy on Tiger Bloom, and Grow Big, they can burn your plants easily with higher doses. Heck, my plants got roasted following the feed chart above. 1/4 to 1/2 of their recommendation seems to work for me.

And I used Cha-Ching, Open Sesame, and Beastie Bloomz as well... You really have to go easy with these! (1/4 to 1/8th dose for me)

Plant below was fed Fox Farm trio, Cha-Ching, Beastie Bloomz and Open Sesame. (cal mag as well) 100 watts of light in a small space.


----------



## gmo (Apr 12, 2022)

Seconding what @bombtombadll said.  

Don't just rely on 1 bottle of nutrients.  Follow a schedule, check your pH in/out, and check your PPM in/out.  I've used the Fox Farm trio before and would not go back to it.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 12, 2022)

I use mg nutes in small quantities 1/2-2/3 strength. And not very often. Third time in 6 weeks and watering until small runoff every 3-4 days. Using finger and "not so common sense" as my guide. 
Hybrid lighting 22" height 600 HPS 650 LED
Fan and humidity 40-60%. I got the tiger bloom for upcoming bloom just in case they show and deficiencies. I'm careful with the nutes. I think it's looks good so far, first grow.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 12, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I use mg nutes in small quantities 1/2-2/3 strength. And not very often. Third time in 6 weeks and watering until small runoff every 3-4 days. Using finger and "not so common sense" as my guide.
> Hybrid lighting 22" height 600 HPS 650 LED
> Fan and humidity 40-60%. I got the tiger bloom for upcoming bloom just in case they show and deficiencies. I'm careful with the nutes. I think it's looks good so far, first grow.



Nice, it sounds like you are on the right track. Plants look great!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

I have used all three and totally agree with you brother Bomb.
Big Bloom is not a Bloom Booster but is a good all purpose Organic fertilizer.
Tiger Bloom is a good Bloom Booster and Grow Big is good for Vegging weed and good for growing vegetables. FFs also has a good CalMag.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have used all three and totally agree with you brother Bomb.
> Big Bloom is not a Bloom Booster but is a good all purpose Organic fertilizer.
> Tiger Bloom is a good Bloom Booster and Grow Big is good for Vegging weed and good for growing vegetables. FFs also has a good CalMag.


Here's my test after letting the soil mixture set for 24 hours. I had mentioned somewhere in here that I had a couple bottom leaves slightly turning yellow with a couple brown spots. I also have developed some red stems. After this test I believe that accounts to a nitrogen deficiency.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have used all three and totally agree with you brother Bomb.
> Big Bloom is not a Bloom Booster but is a good all purpose Organic fertilizer.
> Tiger Bloom is a good Bloom Booster and Grow Big is good for Vegging weed and good for growing vegetables. FFs also has a good CalMag.


I have also noticed for the last week and a half growth has seemed too slow so I am going to get some nitrogen fertilizer and add it sparingly as I am three weeks from switching to bloom. Do you have any opinion on this?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

Fish Emulsions have lots of nitrogen and is absorbed quickly.

Alaska 32 oz. (1 qt.) Liquid Fish Emulsion Fertilizer 5-1-1 100099247 (homedepot.com)


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fish Emulsions have lots of nitrogen and is absorbed quickly.
> 
> Alaska 32 oz. (1 qt.) Liquid Fish Emulsion Fertilizer 5-1-1 100099247 (homedepot.com)
> 
> View attachment 293742


Nice, thank you. I've only been to one store so far but was having a hard time finding something like that


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

Home Depot carries it.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 17, 2022)

gmo said:


> Seconding what @bombtombadll said.
> 
> Don't just rely on 1 bottle of nutrients.  Follow a schedule, check your pH in/out, and check your PPM in/out.  I've used the Fox Farm trio before and would not go back to it.View attachment 293649




Hey, I think most have learned the hard way that the fox farm feeding schedule


gmo said:


> Seconding what @bombtombadll said.
> 
> Don't just rely on 1 bottle of nutrients.  Follow a schedule, check your pH in/out, and check your PPM in/out.  I've used the Fox Farm trio before and would not go back to it.View attachment 293649




Yep, I'm done with the trio too. It's not bad stuff (in fact it's pretty good) but I'm thinking there are better choices for cannabis. Again, when you have a deficiency and you look on the bottle to see macro/micro nutrients, its hard to know what your giving the plants.

I also have a 2 part Fox Farm Cultivation nation in dry granules that I really like for Veg. All of the ingredients are clearly listed on the bottle, its cheap, and it does the job well for Veg. (very well). I haven't tried the bloom side of Cultivation nation yet though.

So, Fox farm has three options. I see a lot of talk about the trio, very little talk about Cultivation Nation. Its pretty obvious that Fox Farms Cult Nation was designed specifically for weed. I have a feeling the liquid 3 part Cultivation nation is great stuff, but I never see people using it. (they even have Fox Farm Cultivation Nation soil as well.

Fox Farm Nutrient Options:

1. Fox Farm Trio, Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom.
2. Fox Farm 2 Part Cultivation Nation in dry granules.
3. Fox Farm 3 Part Cultivation Nation Liguid, Veg, Bloom, Micro.


Cultivation Nation - FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company

3 part Cult Nation feeding chart in below PDF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 17, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Here's my test after letting the soil mixture set for 24 hours. I had mentioned somewhere in here that I had a couple bottom leaves slightly turning yellow with a couple brown spots. I also have developed some red stems. After this test I believe that accounts to a nitrogen deficiency.


Those buckets have holes in the bottom, right? Ice melt buckets can have residual salt in them which isn’t good. Also, I see you have a houseplant in your tent. Be careful of doing that. I got a good infestation of spider mites from doing that…


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Those buckets have holes in the bottom, right? Ice melt buckets can have residual salt in them which isn’t good. Also, I see you have a houseplant in your tent. Be careful of doing that. I got a good infestation of spider mites from doing that…


Yes there are holes in the buckets, these buckets are about 10 yrs old so I don't thing there is residue in any of them. I just ordered 1 and 7 gal. Fabric pots for the next grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2022)

I love my fabric pots. I transferred everything into fabric pots this year. Tomato plants, Peppers,lemons, all my veggies and weed.
And yep,,I got Spider Mites a couple years ago from a fking strawberry plant inside. Last yr I grew outside and had no spider Mites. Go fking figure. Hate those little fkers. I grew right next to my tomato plants and had no problems. Although I did have lots of Marigolds planted all in my garden by my tomatoes and weed. Bugs hate Marigolds. Worked like a charm.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my fabric pots. I transferred everything into fabric pots this year. Tomato plants, Peppers,lemons, all my veggies and weed.
> And yep,,I got Spider Mites a couple years ago from a fking strawberry plant inside. Last yr I grew outside and had no spider Mites. Go fking figure. Hate those little fkers. I grew right next to my tomato plants and had no problems. Although I did have lots of Marigolds planted all in my garden by my tomatoes and weed. Bugs hate Marigolds. Worked like a charm.


Has anyone tried putting marigolds in their tents? I had marigolds in my vegetable/berry garden last year and didn’t have any bug problems either. Sumpin’ to think about…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Has anyone tried putting marigolds in their tents? I had marigolds in my vegetable/berry garden last year and didn’t have any bug problems either. Sumpin’ to think about…


That sounds like a good idea if you would start the seeds yourself instead of taking a chance of bringing unwanted outside source things in you tent like bugs or disease. Better ask someone else but they do tend to help my outdoor plants maybe just for pollination tho I’m not sure. And they do have quite a wicked smell you would think would help for gnats and other bugs….


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That sounds like a good idea if you would start the seeds yourself instead of taking a chance of bringing unwanted outside source things in you tent like bugs or disease. Better ask someone else but they do tend to help my outdoor plants maybe just for pollination tho I’m not sure. And they do have quite a wicked smell you would think would help for gnats and other bugs….


Yep. Been there, done that with the bugs and disease. The borg and bud rot. Learned my lesson but good…


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my fabric pots. I transferred everything into fabric pots this year. Tomato plants, Peppers,lemons, all my veggies and weed.
> And yep,,I got Spider Mites a couple years ago from a fking strawberry plant inside. Last yr I grew outside and had no spider Mites. Go fking figure. Hate those little fkers. I grew right next to my tomato plants and had no problems. Although I did have lots of Marigolds planted all in my garden by my tomatoes and weed. Bugs hate Marigolds. Worked like a charm.


Marigolds huh, interesting info.
I'm pretty sure the fish fertilizer fixed the issue with the plants, the bottom yellow leaves never recovered with the yellowing at the top went away and the leaves turned green. Thank you again for that information Hopper. I'm in the middle of building a cloning/seeding box 5'w 3'd 4'h. Raised floor, gonna run my fluorescent bulbs for now in there until I can decide on a light for it. Right now I'm leaning towards a pair of spider farms SF1000s. Can't decide though on them or go with blurple. I will compare things multiple times for weeks on end before I make a decision, some might say I overthink things but I just like to make sure that I'm correct.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my fabric pots. I transferred everything into fabric pots this year. Tomato plants, Peppers,lemons, all my veggies and weed.
> And yep,,I got Spider Mites a couple years ago from a fking strawberry plant inside. Last yr I grew outside and had no spider Mites. Go fking figure. Hate those little fkers. I grew right next to my tomato plants and had no problems. Although I did have lots of Marigolds planted all in my garden by my tomatoes and weed. Bugs hate Marigolds. Worked like a charm.


Also now going on 8 weeks veg and still some not indicated sex. There is something there but i can't tell what they are. 
But green as can be


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Marigolds huh, interesting info.
> I'm pretty sure the fish fertilizer fixed the issue with the plants, the bottom yellow leaves never recovered with the yellowing at the top went away and the leaves turned green. Thank you again for that information Hopper. I'm in the middle of building a cloning/seeding box 5'w 3'd 4'h. Raised floor, gonna run my fluorescent bulbs for now in there until I can decide on a light for it. Right now I'm leaning towards a pair of spider farms SF1000s. Can't decide though on them or go with blurple. I will compare things multiple times for weeks on end before I make a decision, some might say I overthink things but I just like to make sure that I'm correct.


You could get a T5 fluorescent fixture. My plants love them for vegging(I think ‘Hopper is a T5 fan too). You can swap out tubes depending on what you are doing too. Redder tubes for cloning, bluer for seedlings and vegging. You can also lower them quite close to your plant tops to fend off leggy seedlings. My brother cooked his seedlings a couple of months ago with his LED. Fun fact/good info-if one of your LEDs dies, the T5 can be used in place of it while you get another LED. They are multiuse and I have done grows from start to finish with them with really good results.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)

Yep. I've grown some nice Dank from start to finish with HOT5s. I used a 4ft 8 bulb HOT5 system that put out 40,000 lumens. Done it several times with good results.


----------



## Chucho (Nov 12, 2022)

In the past Foxfarm had a brand called Rasta. They are now called Cultivation Nation Micro Grow and Bloom. 
Gringo Rasta Lickety Split
Gringo Rasta Super Sonic
Gringo Rasta Funky Broadway
They are chemical fertilizers, with the same formula as GH Flora Gro, Micro and Bloom. But I can't find them on the market anymore. only on this site. Seems mexican hydro shop. so the price is mexican. Think are better than the other trio


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Welcome Chucho.  What are you growing?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 12, 2022)

Chucho said:


> In the past Foxfarm had a brand called Rasta. They are now called Cultivation Nation Micro Grow and Bloom.
> Gringo Rasta Lickety Split
> Gringo Rasta Super Sonic
> Gringo Rasta Funky Broadway
> They are chemical fertilizers, with the same formula as GH Flora Gro, Micro and Bloom. But I can't find them on the market anymore. only on this site. Seems mexican hydro shop. so the price is mexican. Think are better than the other trio


Amazon and Walmart has them. Wasn’t hard to find the product using the search function on any web browser. Following a link provided from a new user is not good practice…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Welcome 
A forum avatar pic for you


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

I use FFs Grow Big,Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom.
And of course FF CalMag.


----------



## Chucho (Nov 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Amazon and Walmart has them. Wasn’t hard to find the product using the search function on any web browser. Following a link provided from a new user is not good practice…


Im form México and this what i find here. But its ok with the link. Maybe in US is Easy.


----------



## Chucho (Nov 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Welcome
> A forum avatar pic for you
> View attachment 313053


Like it. But Chucha is for Girl, but seems lovely


----------



## Chucho (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Welcome Chucho.  What are you growing?


Running Blueberry Muffin - Humbold Seed Company


----------



## Chucho (Nov 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Welcome
> A forum avatar pic for you
> View attachment 313053


How i look?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Chucho said:


> How i look?


Looks great LOL
Here I fixed my screw up
spelling


----------



## Chucho (Nov 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Looks great LOL
> Here I fixed my screw up
> spelling
> View attachment 313127


Haha nice


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my fabric pots. I transferred everything into fabric pots this year. Tomato plants, Peppers,lemons, all my veggies and weed.
> And yep,,I got Spider Mites a couple years ago from a fking strawberry plant inside. Last yr I grew outside and had no spider Mites. Go fking figure. Hate those little fkers. I grew right next to my tomato plants and had no problems. Although I did have lots of Marigolds planted all in my garden by my tomatoes and weed. Bugs hate Marigolds. Worked like a charm.


So the fabric pots are definitely worth the investment?  Do they really promote more hairy roots?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> So the fabric pots are definitely worth the investment?  Do they really promote more hairy roots?


Mycorrhizal for hairy roots​


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Nov 13, 2022)

I was reading that the roots get air pruned when they reach the sides of the containers, which promotes more feeding roots.  Was wondering if that was true?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> So the fabric pots are definitely worth the investment?  Do they really promote more hairy roots?


Yes the Fabric Pots root system is fking awesome. Looks like a wig when removed from the pot. I was amazed the 1st time I seen it. I will never use plastic pots again that's for sure.


----------

